# Abbruch durch Fehler bei emerge

## Marvin-X

Hallo,

habe heute mal meine make.conf etwas angepasst und wollte mit "emerge --update world --emptytree" das System neukompilieren lassen. Bei gpm krieg ich einen Abbruch.

Hier die Fehlermeldung:

make: *** [do-all] Fehler 1

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 17, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/sys-libs/gpm/gpm-1.20.0-r3.ebuild .

Kann jemand was damit anfangen oder hab ich einen Fehler gemacht?

----------

## mglauche

Ich denke da war vorher was bei GPM schiefgelaufen, kannst du mal ein emerge -u gpm machen, und dann noch mal schauen, was genau über den portage error ist ? (irgentwas von gcc oder make fehlern)

----------

## Marvin-X

 *mglauche wrote:*   

> Ich denke da war vorher was bei GPM schiefgelaufen, kannst du mal ein emerge -u gpm machen, und dann noch mal schauen, was genau über den portage error ist ? (irgentwas von gcc oder make fehlern)

 

Hmm, komme langsam ins Grübeln. Am gpm liegt es scheinbar nicht. Seit gestern hab ich den emerge-lauf 5 mal angestossen und er bricht immer an unterschiedlichen stellen ab. Besonders unangenehm wenn man sich stundenlang in Sicherheit wägte  :Sad: 

Auf Deine Nachfrage bzgl. GPM daran lag es nicht. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht das mir ein "emerge -u gpm" tatsächlich eine neue lib nannte die er installieren möchte, aber ein "emerge -u -p" nichts auflistete. Deinem Hinweis folgend hab ich auch bei allen anderen Paketen wo er stehen blieb ein "emerge -u -p <package> ausprobiert, jedoch sind alle Package aktuell. Daran kann es nicht liegen. Vielleicht fällt Dir oder einem anderen noch was ein.

Was ich sogar heute nochmal machte war ein "emerge -u -e system"

Das lief anstandslos durch.

Jetzt die derzeit letzte Fehlermeldung vielleicht kannst Du daraus mehr ersehen:

gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wall -DMD_VERSION=\""raidtools-0.90"\"  -c mkpv.c

gcc -o mkpv mkpv.o parser.o raidlib.o version.o raid_io.o popt.o

parser.o: file not recognized: File truncated

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [mkpv] Fehler 1

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse....

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 4, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/sys-apps/raidtools/raidtools-0.90-r2.ebuild

Wie man sieht erfolgte der Abbruch jetzt bei einem ganz anderen Package.

----------

## mglauche

ist deine platte vieleicht voll ? file truncatet sieht nach voller platte aus  :Wink: 

----------

## Marvin-X

 *mglauche wrote:*   

> ist deine platte vieleicht voll ? file truncatet sieht nach voller platte aus 

 

Nein da ist noch sehr viel Platz. Das ist es leider nicht. Läuft bei Euch denn das nachcompilieren anstandslos durch?

----------

